# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبار قصيرة الاحد 5/2/2012

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله اجمعين
كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة مولد المصطفي عليه افضل الصلوات واتم التسليم


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله اجمعين
كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة مولد المصطفي عليه افضل الصلوات واتم التسليم


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*برازيلي المريخ يحدد المعسكر والمباريات بعد عودة الدوليين

  كشفت  مصادر مطلعة لقوون بان المدير الفني للمريخ البرازيلي هيرون  ريكاردو قد  ارجأ انتظام لاعبي الفريق في معسكر مغلق داخلي عقب العودة من  معسكر كينيا  وذلك في انتظار عودة نجوم المنتخب الدوليين بعد الفراغ ووداع  بطولة امم  افريقيا امام زامبيا بثلاثية امس حيث سيخضع ريكاردو الدوليين  لتدريبات  خاصة واختبارات لياقة وبعد ذلك سيحدد امكانية اقامة معسكر داخلي  للفريق  بجانب المباريات الدولية الاعدادية.
مجلس المريخ يجتمع غدا
من المنتظر ان يجتمع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ برئاسة الدكتور جمال الوالي   مساء غد الاثنين بالمكتب التنفيذي وذلك لمناقشة العديد من الاجندة في جدول   اعماله قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*برازيلي المريخ يحدد المعسكر والمباريات بعد عودة الدوليين

  كشفت  مصادر مطلعة لقوون بان المدير الفني للمريخ البرازيلي هيرون  ريكاردو قد  ارجأ انتظام لاعبي الفريق في معسكر مغلق داخلي عقب العودة من  معسكر كينيا  وذلك في انتظار عودة نجوم المنتخب الدوليين بعد الفراغ ووداع  بطولة امم  افريقيا امام زامبيا بثلاثية امس حيث سيخضع ريكاردو الدوليين  لتدريبات  خاصة واختبارات لياقة وبعد ذلك سيحدد امكانية اقامة معسكر داخلي  للفريق  بجانب المباريات الدولية الاعدادية.
مجلس المريخ يجتمع غدا
من المنتظر ان يجتمع مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ برئاسة الدكتور جمال الوالي   مساء غد الاثنين بالمكتب التنفيذي وذلك لمناقشة العديد من الاجندة في جدول   اعماله قبل انطلاقة الموسم الجديد

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تحت اشراف البرازيلي ريكاردو المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته صباح امس بملعبه 
 استأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من صباح امس بملعبه بامدرمان   تدريباته الاعدادية الجادة بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وذلك عقب عودة البعثة من   معسكرها التحضيري الناجح بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي واشرف البرازيلي ريكاردو   على المران حيث حرص علي اجراء اختبارات اللياقة البدنية للاعبين (فيفا  تست)  بجانب التركيز علي اللمسة الواحدة والسرعة والتهديف ومنح اللاعبين  راحة في  الفترة المسائية لمتابعة مباراة منتخبنا الوطني امام نظيره  الزامبي.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تحت اشراف البرازيلي ريكاردو المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته صباح امس بملعبه 
 استأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من صباح امس بملعبه بامدرمان   تدريباته الاعدادية الجادة بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وذلك عقب عودة البعثة من   معسكرها التحضيري الناجح بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي واشرف البرازيلي ريكاردو   على المران حيث حرص علي اجراء اختبارات اللياقة البدنية للاعبين (فيفا  تست)  بجانب التركيز علي اللمسة الواحدة والسرعة والتهديف ومنح اللاعبين  راحة في  الفترة المسائية لمتابعة مباراة منتخبنا الوطني امام نظيره  الزامبي.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته علي فترتين اليوم


 يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من صباح اليوم والسابعة مساء   لمواصلة تدريباته الاعدادية الجادة تحت اشراف البرازيلي ريكاردو وطاقمه   المعاون استعدادا للمرحلة القادمة.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته علي فترتين اليوم


 يعود فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة من صباح اليوم والسابعة مساء   لمواصلة تدريباته الاعدادية الجادة تحت اشراف البرازيلي ريكاردو وطاقمه   المعاون استعدادا للمرحلة القادمة.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ريكاردو يتابع مباراة المنتخب امس حرص  المدير الفني للفريق البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو علي متابعة مباراة  منتخبنا  الوطني امام نظيره الزامبي مساء امس في نهائيات الكان والتي انتهت  بخسارة  المنتخب بثلاثية نظيفة حيث دون البرازيلي العديد من الملاحظات حول  اداء  نجوم المريخ بالمنتخب.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ريكاردو يتابع مباراة المنتخب امس حرص  المدير الفني للفريق البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو علي متابعة مباراة  منتخبنا  الوطني امام نظيره الزامبي مساء امس في نهائيات الكان والتي انتهت  بخسارة  المنتخب بثلاثية نظيفة حيث دون البرازيلي العديد من الملاحظات حول  اداء  نجوم المريخ بالمنتخب.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فريق المريخ يجري مرانا ساخنا صباح امس بالقلعة الحمراء
انطلقت  في الثامنة من صباح الأمس المرحلة الثانية من اعداد الفريق  الاحمر للموسم  الجديد كأول ظهور للفريق بملعبه عقب العودة من معسكر نيروبي  وكان الجهاز  الفني بقيادة ريكاردو وقد منح اللاعبين راحة لمدة يومين عقب  العودة من  معسكر كينيا علي أن تستأنف التدريبات صباح امس السبت وبالفعل فقد  اجرى  الفريق مران ساخن بملعبه في الثامنة صباحاً بحضور جميع اللاعبين  وخماسي  فريق الشباب باستثناء نجوم الفريق الدوليين واللاعب نصر الدين  الشغيل  والذي يتلقى العلاج بقطر نتيجة لاصابته وقد ركز المدرب ريكاردو ومن  خلال  مران الأمس الصباحي على تمارين اللياقة فقط حيث اشتمل التدريب على  الجرى  حول الملعب وقوة التحمل عن طريق الحزام وتدريبات مختلفة ومتنوعة  لاكتساب  اللياقة وتكملة الجاهزية البدنية للاعبين وقد اجرى ريكاردو المران  بدون  كرات مما يؤكد على سعيه الحثيث لرفع معدل اللياقة فقط وسط اللاعبين من   خلال مران الامس.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فريق المريخ يجري مرانا ساخنا صباح امس بالقلعة الحمراء
انطلقت  في الثامنة من صباح الأمس المرحلة الثانية من اعداد الفريق  الاحمر للموسم  الجديد كأول ظهور للفريق بملعبه عقب العودة من معسكر نيروبي  وكان الجهاز  الفني بقيادة ريكاردو وقد منح اللاعبين راحة لمدة يومين عقب  العودة من  معسكر كينيا علي أن تستأنف التدريبات صباح امس السبت وبالفعل فقد  اجرى  الفريق مران ساخن بملعبه في الثامنة صباحاً بحضور جميع اللاعبين  وخماسي  فريق الشباب باستثناء نجوم الفريق الدوليين واللاعب نصر الدين  الشغيل  والذي يتلقى العلاج بقطر نتيجة لاصابته وقد ركز المدرب ريكاردو ومن  خلال  مران الأمس الصباحي على تمارين اللياقة فقط حيث اشتمل التدريب على  الجرى  حول الملعب وقوة التحمل عن طريق الحزام وتدريبات مختلفة ومتنوعة  لاكتساب  اللياقة وتكملة الجاهزية البدنية للاعبين وقد اجرى ريكاردو المران  بدون  كرات مما يؤكد على سعيه الحثيث لرفع معدل اللياقة فقط وسط اللاعبين من   خلال مران الامس.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جايرو بورتو يخضع الرباعي لتدريبات خاصة

قام  مدرب اللياقة البرازيلي جايرو بورتو باخضاع رباعي الفريق الكابتن  فيصل  العجب والمحترف اليوغندي مايك بجانب موسى الزومة ومجدي امبدة قام  باخضاعهم  لتدريبات خاصة عقب نهاية المران بالجرى حول الملعب  وان الجهاز الفني  للفريق يعمل على انقاص اوزان اللاعبين الاربعة  بتدريبات اضافية حتى  يحافظوا على الوزن المثالي والرشاقة المطلوبة تمكنهم  من الأداء بصورة  جيدة.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*جايرو بورتو يخضع الرباعي لتدريبات خاصة

قام  مدرب اللياقة البرازيلي جايرو بورتو باخضاع رباعي الفريق الكابتن  فيصل  العجب والمحترف اليوغندي مايك بجانب موسى الزومة ومجدي امبدة قام  باخضاعهم  لتدريبات خاصة عقب نهاية المران بالجرى حول الملعب  وان الجهاز الفني  للفريق يعمل على انقاص اوزان اللاعبين الاربعة  بتدريبات اضافية حتى  يحافظوا على الوزن المثالي والرشاقة المطلوبة تمكنهم  من الأداء بصورة  جيدة.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الفريق يتدرب على فترتين اليوم

يواصل  الفريق الاحمر اعداده اليومي بمران صباحي عند الثامنة صباحاً  يعقبه آخر  مسائي في الخامسة مساء .. الجدير بالذكر ان تمارين الفريق سوف  تكون بصورة  يومية صباحاً ومساء حسب البرامج المعد من قبل الاطار الفني على  ان يبدأ  الفريق تجاربه الاعدادية في التاسع من الشهر الجاري ويكثف القطاع  الرياضي  بقيادة صديق على صالح اتصالاته من اجل توفير تجارب ودية للفريق حسب  طلب  المدرب ريكاردو حتى يستطيع من الوصول للتشكيل الأمثل للفريق للموسم  الجديد  2012م.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الفريق يتدرب على فترتين اليوم

يواصل  الفريق الاحمر اعداده اليومي بمران صباحي عند الثامنة صباحاً  يعقبه آخر  مسائي في الخامسة مساء .. الجدير بالذكر ان تمارين الفريق سوف  تكون بصورة  يومية صباحاً ومساء حسب البرامج المعد من قبل الاطار الفني على  ان يبدأ  الفريق تجاربه الاعدادية في التاسع من الشهر الجاري ويكثف القطاع  الرياضي  بقيادة صديق على صالح اتصالاته من اجل توفير تجارب ودية للفريق حسب  طلب  المدرب ريكاردو حتى يستطيع من الوصول للتشكيل الأمثل للفريق للموسم  الجديد  2012م.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مجلس الادارة يعقد اجتماعه الدوري

 تقرر  ان يعقد مجلس ادارة للفريق الاحمر اجتماعه الدوري مساء بعد غد  الاثنين  وذلك بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي لبحث العديد من القضايا المدرجة  والاجندة  والاستماع لتقرير ضافي حول معسكر الفريق بكينيا ومناقشته قضايا  الاستثمار  بالفريق والعديد من المواضيع الاخرى التي تخص الكيان المريخي.




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مجلس الادارة يعقد اجتماعه الدوري

 تقرر  ان يعقد مجلس ادارة للفريق الاحمر اجتماعه الدوري مساء بعد غد  الاثنين  وذلك بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي لبحث العديد من القضايا المدرجة  والاجندة  والاستماع لتقرير ضافي حول معسكر الفريق بكينيا ومناقشته قضايا  الاستثمار  بالفريق والعديد من المواضيع الاخرى التي تخص الكيان المريخي.




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*في تطور مفاجئ
المريخ يطلب عودة الحضري من جديد بعد توقف الدوري المصري

كشفت  تقارير اعلامية بان مجلس المريخ سيقوم بتقديم طلب للاتحاد السوداني  لكرة  القدم يطالب فيه باستثناء النادي واعادة حارس الفريق الدولي عصام  الحضري  للدفاع عن الوان الفريق من جديد بعد تحويل بطاقته الدولية للاتحاد   السكندري علي سبيل الاعارة وذلك علي خلفية اعلان توقف الدوري المصري الي   اجل غير مسمى حيث يعمل المريخ علي استعادة مجهودات اللاعب والذي مازال اسمه   في الكشف الافريقي للفريق وللمشاركة في البطولة الافريقية بالتنسيق مع   الاتحاد السكندري.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*في تطور مفاجئ
المريخ يطلب عودة الحضري من جديد بعد توقف الدوري المصري

كشفت  تقارير اعلامية بان مجلس المريخ سيقوم بتقديم طلب للاتحاد السوداني  لكرة  القدم يطالب فيه باستثناء النادي واعادة حارس الفريق الدولي عصام  الحضري  للدفاع عن الوان الفريق من جديد بعد تحويل بطاقته الدولية للاتحاد   السكندري علي سبيل الاعارة وذلك علي خلفية اعلان توقف الدوري المصري الي   اجل غير مسمى حيث يعمل المريخ علي استعادة مجهودات اللاعب والذي مازال اسمه   في الكشف الافريقي للفريق وللمشاركة في البطولة الافريقية بالتنسيق مع   الاتحاد السكندري.


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*القمة تواجه الزمالك المصري  
 المريخ والهلال يواجهان الزمالك بالخرطوم

وفقا  لما اوردته قوون فقد توصل الهلال لاتفاق مبدئي لمواجهة الزمالك  بالخرطوم  في الثاني عشر من فبراير الجاري بعد اتصالات اجراها السيد الامين  البرير  برئيس مجلس ادارة الزمالك وفي ذات السياق طلب المريخ ان يواجه  الزمالك في  اطار الدعوة التي قدمها الهلال وتشير قوون ان التفاصيل المالية  بين ناديي  القمة ستناقش لاستضافة الزمالك في طريقه لمواجهة بطل تنزانيا  وتقرر ان يحل  الضيوف بفندق برج الفاتح.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*القمة تواجه الزمالك المصري  
 المريخ والهلال يواجهان الزمالك بالخرطوم

وفقا  لما اوردته قوون فقد توصل الهلال لاتفاق مبدئي لمواجهة الزمالك  بالخرطوم  في الثاني عشر من فبراير الجاري بعد اتصالات اجراها السيد الامين  البرير  برئيس مجلس ادارة الزمالك وفي ذات السياق طلب المريخ ان يواجه  الزمالك في  اطار الدعوة التي قدمها الهلال وتشير قوون ان التفاصيل المالية  بين ناديي  القمة ستناقش لاستضافة الزمالك في طريقه لمواجهة بطل تنزانيا  وتقرر ان يحل  الضيوف بفندق برج الفاتح.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مازدا يهاجم التحكيم ويصف ما حدث بالظروف غير الطبيعية

انتقد  محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب السودان الأداء التحكيمي والقى  باللوم على  "ظروف غير طبيعية" لكنه اعترف أيضا بأن فريقه لم يلعب بالشكل  المطلوب حين  خسر 3-صفر أمام زامبيا في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم الافريقية  لكرة القدم  اليوم السبت.
وتلقت شباك السودان هدفا في الشوط الأول واثنين في الشوط الثاني ليودع النهائيات المقامة في غينيا الاستوائية والجابون.
ولم يهدد الفريق السوداني الذي خسر أمام ساحل العاج وتعادل مع أنجولا وهزم   بوركينا فاسو في المجموعة الثانية في طريقه للوصول لدور الثمانية للمرة   الأولى منذ 1970 مرمى منافسه إلا نادرا وقدم عرضا انتقده مدرب زامبيا هيرفي   رينار ووصفه بأنه يبعث على النعاس.
لكن مازدا الذي أنهى فريقه المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد سيف الدين إدريس   بعد تسببه في ركلة جزاء جاء منها الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 66 وجد أسبابا   أخرى وراء خسارة فريقه.
وقال لمحطة الجزيرة الرياضية التلفزيونية عقب المباراة "تعرضنا لظلم كبير  من التحكيم وكانت لنا ركلة جزاء واضحة لكن أداءنا كان جيدا."
وأضاف "مجريات المباراة لم تسر بشكل جيد.. خسرنا اثنين من لاعبينا بسبب   الإصابة أثناء المباراة وأجرينا تغييرين اضطراريين... الظروف لم تكن مواتية   للفريق السوداني."
لكن مازدا أقر بأن فريقه عانى من سلبيات قال إنه حذر منها اللاعبين قبل المباراة.
وتابع "عانينا من غياب التركيز وسوء التمرير. الهدف الأول جاء من لعبة نحذر  منها دائما وتدربنا عليها وهي الكرات الثابتة أمام المرمى.
"أداء اللاعبين اهتز بشدة بعد دخول هدف في مرمانا وهذه من السلبيات في أدائنا




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مازدا يهاجم التحكيم ويصف ما حدث بالظروف غير الطبيعية

انتقد  محمد عبد الله مازدا مدرب السودان الأداء التحكيمي والقى  باللوم على  "ظروف غير طبيعية" لكنه اعترف أيضا بأن فريقه لم يلعب بالشكل  المطلوب حين  خسر 3-صفر أمام زامبيا في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم الافريقية  لكرة القدم  اليوم السبت.
وتلقت شباك السودان هدفا في الشوط الأول واثنين في الشوط الثاني ليودع النهائيات المقامة في غينيا الاستوائية والجابون.
ولم يهدد الفريق السوداني الذي خسر أمام ساحل العاج وتعادل مع أنجولا وهزم   بوركينا فاسو في المجموعة الثانية في طريقه للوصول لدور الثمانية للمرة   الأولى منذ 1970 مرمى منافسه إلا نادرا وقدم عرضا انتقده مدرب زامبيا هيرفي   رينار ووصفه بأنه يبعث على النعاس.
لكن مازدا الذي أنهى فريقه المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد سيف الدين إدريس   بعد تسببه في ركلة جزاء جاء منها الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 66 وجد أسبابا   أخرى وراء خسارة فريقه.
وقال لمحطة الجزيرة الرياضية التلفزيونية عقب المباراة "تعرضنا لظلم كبير  من التحكيم وكانت لنا ركلة جزاء واضحة لكن أداءنا كان جيدا."
وأضاف "مجريات المباراة لم تسر بشكل جيد.. خسرنا اثنين من لاعبينا بسبب   الإصابة أثناء المباراة وأجرينا تغييرين اضطراريين... الظروف لم تكن مواتية   للفريق السوداني."
لكن مازدا أقر بأن فريقه عانى من سلبيات قال إنه حذر منها اللاعبين قبل المباراة.
وتابع "عانينا من غياب التركيز وسوء التمرير. الهدف الأول جاء من لعبة نحذر  منها دائما وتدربنا عليها وهي الكرات الثابتة أمام المرمى.
"أداء اللاعبين اهتز بشدة بعد دخول هدف في مرمانا وهذه من السلبيات في أدائنا




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صقور الجديان تودع الكان برصاصات نحاسية

خسر بثلاثية امام الرصاصات النحاسية:
منتخبنا الوطني يودع البطولة الافريقية
اصابة نزار حامد وعلاء الدين شلت تحليقات الصقور
تالق لافت للحارس اكرم الذي انقذ المنتخب من هزيمة ثقيلة
ودع  منتخبنا الوطني بطولة الامم الافريقية ولم يتمكن من الانتقال لدور   الاربعة بعد خسارته صفر/3 امام المنتخب الزامبي في المباراة التي جرت امس   وبدا منتخبنا مترابطا بعض الشئ وقام بهجمات منظمة علي جبهة المنتخب الزامبي   ليرد الزامبي بهجمة خطيرة يبعدها اكرم الهادي سليم ويرتكب المدافع خليفة   مخالفة وينفذها الزامبي وترسل الكرة عكسية يحرز منها المنتخب الزامبي  الهدف  الاول من ضربة راسية شبيهة بالهدف الذي احرزه دروغبا في مرمي  منتخبنا وذلك  في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الاول وبعد هذا الهدف انتظمت العاب  المنتخب  الزامبي ويقود منتخبنا هجمة علي مرمي الزامبي ويفلح حارسه في صد  الكرة علي  دفعتين وتسديدة للمنتخب الزامبي يتصدي لها الحارس اكرم الهادي  سليم وتتم  عرقلة نزار حامد ويسدد بشة ويستلمها الحارس الزامبي وكرة عرضية  يبعدها ايضا  الحارس اكرم ويرتكب علاء الدين يوسف خطا ويصاب ويتدخل بشة  ويعالج خطا  لخليفة ويعود علاء الدين يوسف مرة اخري لمواصلة اللعب بعد ان  تم علاجه  وتجددت اصابته مرة اخري ليضطر الجهاز الفني لاستبداله بامير كمال  وذلك في  الدقيقة 29 ويتصدي اكرم الهادي سليم لركنية يبعدها بقبضة يده  وينذر الحكم  المدافع سيف مساوي ويواصل المنتخب الزامبي وتسديدة خطيرة  مباغتة ابعدها  اكرم الهادي سليم بطرف اصابعه لركنية في لقطة رائعة ويبعد  اكرم ايضا كرة  اخري خطيرة ومخالفة لصالح منتخبنا ينفذها هيثم مصطفي ولم  تجد المتابعة  وينال خليفة بطاقة صفراء للخشونة في الدقيقة 36 ويتعرض لاعب  الوسط نزار  حامد لشد عضلي ويعود ويواصل ولكن الاصابة تعاوده مما اضطر  الجهاز لاستبداله  بدخول رمضان عجب وبطاقة صفراء لنمرة 19 الزامبي وانذار  لمهند الطاهر  بالتمثيل.
 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صقور الجديان تودع الكان برصاصات نحاسية

خسر بثلاثية امام الرصاصات النحاسية:
منتخبنا الوطني يودع البطولة الافريقية
اصابة نزار حامد وعلاء الدين شلت تحليقات الصقور
تالق لافت للحارس اكرم الذي انقذ المنتخب من هزيمة ثقيلة
ودع  منتخبنا الوطني بطولة الامم الافريقية ولم يتمكن من الانتقال لدور   الاربعة بعد خسارته صفر/3 امام المنتخب الزامبي في المباراة التي جرت امس   وبدا منتخبنا مترابطا بعض الشئ وقام بهجمات منظمة علي جبهة المنتخب الزامبي   ليرد الزامبي بهجمة خطيرة يبعدها اكرم الهادي سليم ويرتكب المدافع خليفة   مخالفة وينفذها الزامبي وترسل الكرة عكسية يحرز منها المنتخب الزامبي  الهدف  الاول من ضربة راسية شبيهة بالهدف الذي احرزه دروغبا في مرمي  منتخبنا وذلك  في الدقيقة 15 من الشوط الاول وبعد هذا الهدف انتظمت العاب  المنتخب  الزامبي ويقود منتخبنا هجمة علي مرمي الزامبي ويفلح حارسه في صد  الكرة علي  دفعتين وتسديدة للمنتخب الزامبي يتصدي لها الحارس اكرم الهادي  سليم وتتم  عرقلة نزار حامد ويسدد بشة ويستلمها الحارس الزامبي وكرة عرضية  يبعدها ايضا  الحارس اكرم ويرتكب علاء الدين يوسف خطا ويصاب ويتدخل بشة  ويعالج خطا  لخليفة ويعود علاء الدين يوسف مرة اخري لمواصلة اللعب بعد ان  تم علاجه  وتجددت اصابته مرة اخري ليضطر الجهاز الفني لاستبداله بامير كمال  وذلك في  الدقيقة 29 ويتصدي اكرم الهادي سليم لركنية يبعدها بقبضة يده  وينذر الحكم  المدافع سيف مساوي ويواصل المنتخب الزامبي وتسديدة خطيرة  مباغتة ابعدها  اكرم الهادي سليم بطرف اصابعه لركنية في لقطة رائعة ويبعد  اكرم ايضا كرة  اخري خطيرة ومخالفة لصالح منتخبنا ينفذها هيثم مصطفي ولم  تجد المتابعة  وينال خليفة بطاقة صفراء للخشونة في الدقيقة 36 ويتعرض لاعب  الوسط نزار  حامد لشد عضلي ويعود ويواصل ولكن الاصابة تعاوده مما اضطر  الجهاز لاستبداله  بدخول رمضان عجب وبطاقة صفراء لنمرة 19 الزامبي وانذار  لمهند الطاهر  بالتمثيل.
 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*التغييرات الاضطرارية قصمت ظهر منتخبنا

من  الاسباب الرئيسية لخسارة منتخبنا التعديلات الاضطرارية التي لجا  اليها  مدربه مازدا منذ الشوط الاول بخروج علاء الدين يوسف ونزار حامد اضافة  الي  طرد سيف مساوي في الشوط الثاني وتسبب ذلك في قصم ظهر المنتخب الي جانب   غياب التوفيق لدي اغلب اللاعبين.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*التغييرات الاضطرارية قصمت ظهر منتخبنا

من  الاسباب الرئيسية لخسارة منتخبنا التعديلات الاضطرارية التي لجا  اليها  مدربه مازدا منذ الشوط الاول بخروج علاء الدين يوسف ونزار حامد اضافة  الي  طرد سيف مساوي في الشوط الثاني وتسبب ذلك في قصم ظهر المنتخب الي جانب   غياب التوفيق لدي اغلب اللاعبين.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الزامبي تفوق في الانتشار والضغط
كان  الانتشار الزامبي هو الافضل وسيطرته علي منطقة الوسط الاكبر وهجماته   المرتدة هي الاخطر وضغطه المستمر وسرعة الارتداد هو الاجدي لقد ترك   منتخبنا كل المساحات لمحاربي زامبيا لكي يفعلوا كل شيء باستثناء بعض   الاعتراضات البسيطة.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الزامبي تفوق في الانتشار والضغط
كان  الانتشار الزامبي هو الافضل وسيطرته علي منطقة الوسط الاكبر وهجماته   المرتدة هي الاخطر وضغطه المستمر وسرعة الارتداد هو الاجدي لقد ترك   منتخبنا كل المساحات لمحاربي زامبيا لكي يفعلوا كل شيء باستثناء بعض   الاعتراضات البسيطة.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هجوم بلا فاعلية ودفاع باخطاء ووسط غائب!!!

الوضع  في المنتخب ظل كما هو منذ البداية وحتي النهاية هجوم بلا فعالية  ودفاع  باخطاء كبيرة ووسط ملعب غائب ولم تفلح محاولات مدربه مازدا في تصحيح   الاوضاع لكن التوتر اصاب اللاعبين فارتفعت نسبة التمريرات المقطوعة.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*هجوم بلا فاعلية ودفاع باخطاء ووسط غائب!!!

الوضع  في المنتخب ظل كما هو منذ البداية وحتي النهاية هجوم بلا فعالية  ودفاع  باخطاء كبيرة ووسط ملعب غائب ولم تفلح محاولات مدربه مازدا في تصحيح   الاوضاع لكن التوتر اصاب اللاعبين فارتفعت نسبة التمريرات المقطوعة.
 



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ يلاقي الرابطة وديا 
استعدادا للمتاز

تقرر ان يؤدي المريخ تجربة ودية امام الرابطة تاهبا للدوري الممتاز من
خلال معسكره المحلي وذلك لاختبار قدرات اللاعبين قبل الشروع رسميا في
بطولة الدوري الممتاز..وبقية التزامات فريق المريخ في الموسم محليا وقاريا  وسيلعب المريخ اولي مبارياته في البطولة الافريقة في مارس المقبل ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المريخ يلاقي الرابطة وديا 
استعدادا للمتاز

تقرر ان يؤدي المريخ تجربة ودية امام الرابطة تاهبا للدوري الممتاز من
خلال معسكره المحلي وذلك لاختبار قدرات اللاعبين قبل الشروع رسميا في
بطولة الدوري الممتاز..وبقية التزامات فريق المريخ في الموسم محليا وقاريا  وسيلعب المريخ اولي مبارياته في البطولة الافريقة في مارس المقبل ..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*طرد مساوي قصم ظهر المنتخب
تسبب طرد اللاعب سيف مساوي امس في قصم ظهر المنتخب الوطني مما ادي الى
تراجع السودان بعد الهدف الثاني الذي اتي من ركلة جزاء وكان بمثابة رصاصة
الرحمة على منتخبنا الوطني الذي اندفع قبل ركلة الجزاء لاحرزا هدف
التعادل.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*طرد مساوي قصم ظهر المنتخب
تسبب طرد اللاعب سيف مساوي امس في قصم ظهر المنتخب الوطني مما ادي الى
تراجع السودان بعد الهدف الثاني الذي اتي من ركلة جزاء وكان بمثابة رصاصة
الرحمة على منتخبنا الوطني الذي اندفع قبل ركلة الجزاء لاحرزا هدف
التعادل.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*. ريناد مدرب زامبيا :كرة الصقور امام الرصاصات (تبعث النعاس) 	 	 	 
قال مازدا لمحطة الجزيرة الرياضية التلفزيونية عقب مباراة منتخبنا وزامبيا  فى حديث تابعته (سودانا فوق) "تعرضنا لظلم كبير من التحكيم وكانت لنا ركلة  جزاء واضحة لكن أداءنا كان جيدا."
وأضاف "مجريات المباراة لم تسر بشكل جيد.. خسرنا اثنين من لاعبينا بسبب  الإصابة أثناء المباراة وأجرينا تغييرين اضطراريين... الظروف لم تكن مواتية  للفريقى."
لكن مازدا أقر بأن فريقه عانى من سلبيات قال إنه حذر منها اللاعبين قبل المباراة
وقال مازدا ان هناك ظروف غير طبيعية" لكنه اعترف أيضا بأن فريقه لم يلعب  بالشكل المطلوب حين خسر 3-صفر أمام زامبيا في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم  الافريقية لكرة القدم وقدم عرضا انتقده مدرب زامبيا هيرفي رينار ووصفه بأنه  يبعث النعاس.
لكن مازدا الذي أنهى فريقه المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد سيف الدين إدريس  بعد تسببه في ركلة جزاء جاء منها الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 66 وجد أسبابا  أخرى وراء خسارة فريقه.
وتابع "عانينا من غياب التركيز وسوء التمرير. الهدف الأول جاء من لعبة نحذر  منها دائما وتدربنا عليها وهي الكرات الثابتة أمام المرمى.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*. ريناد مدرب زامبيا :كرة الصقور امام الرصاصات (تبعث النعاس) 	 	 	 
قال مازدا لمحطة الجزيرة الرياضية التلفزيونية عقب مباراة منتخبنا وزامبيا  فى حديث تابعته (سودانا فوق) "تعرضنا لظلم كبير من التحكيم وكانت لنا ركلة  جزاء واضحة لكن أداءنا كان جيدا."
وأضاف "مجريات المباراة لم تسر بشكل جيد.. خسرنا اثنين من لاعبينا بسبب  الإصابة أثناء المباراة وأجرينا تغييرين اضطراريين... الظروف لم تكن مواتية  للفريقى."
لكن مازدا أقر بأن فريقه عانى من سلبيات قال إنه حذر منها اللاعبين قبل المباراة
وقال مازدا ان هناك ظروف غير طبيعية" لكنه اعترف أيضا بأن فريقه لم يلعب  بالشكل المطلوب حين خسر 3-صفر أمام زامبيا في دور الثمانية لكأس الأمم  الافريقية لكرة القدم وقدم عرضا انتقده مدرب زامبيا هيرفي رينار ووصفه بأنه  يبعث النعاس.
لكن مازدا الذي أنهى فريقه المباراة بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد سيف الدين إدريس  بعد تسببه في ركلة جزاء جاء منها الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 66 وجد أسبابا  أخرى وراء خسارة فريقه.
وتابع "عانينا من غياب التركيز وسوء التمرير. الهدف الأول جاء من لعبة نحذر  منها دائما وتدربنا عليها وهي الكرات الثابتة أمام المرمى.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*امام اباتي*,Abobakr ramdan,مبارك علي حسين,ستيفن وورغو,ود الحلة,ود الشامي,طارق حامد

صباح الخير عليكم

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*امام اباتي*,Abobakr ramdan,مبارك علي حسين,ستيفن وورغو,ود الحلة,ود الشامي,طارق حامد

صباح الخير عليكم

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شمس الحق 

هيثم محمد علي
اشرقت انوار محمد؟!

{ ولد الحبيب ومثله لايولد في شهر ربيع وخده متورد والنور من وجنته يتوقد ،  جبريل نادى في منصة حكمه هذا رفيع القدر ، هذا أحمد . هذا كحيل الطرف. هذا  مصطفى . هذا جميل الوصف. هذا السيد. قالت ملائكة السماء بشرى لنا ولد  الحبيب ومثله لا يولد..

{ وسألت الشمس عن نور مؤبد فاجابت دون خوف أو تردد ليس في الدنيا سوى انوار  احمد.. هل يشع النور الا من محمد ، اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد.

{ حيث جبريل في السموات مجد يعلن البشرى بولادة احمد سمعت امه البشري بمحمد وتوالت بشرى الهواتف ان قد ولد المصطفى وحق الآناء..

{ يا بنت وهب رعاك الله آمنة انجبت يا خير أمة خير مولود وخير موجود

{ كمضيع في يوم وضع تعلي وربيع من بعد عز ذل. لك فجر الميلاد ما انشقت الا  وتداعى ديوان كسرا ولولا اية منك ماتداعى الحياة. ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء  وفم الزمان تبسم وسناء

{ احتفلت البلاد في الساعات الاولى من فجر امس وليلة امس الاول الجمعة بشهر  الربيع وميلاد الحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحب المناقب  الفاخرة وذو المعجزات الباهرة وسيدنا في الدنيا وفي الآخرة حيث احتفل  المسلمون في مشارق الارض ومغاربها بهذا الحدث الذي صاحبته العديد من  المعجزات وصاحبته العديد من الاحداث التي غيرت مسار البشرية بميلاد الحبيب  المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

{ كنا حقيقة اكثر سعادة ونحن نحتفي بهذه اللحظات التاريخية وبهذه المناسبة  السعيدة بمولد المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم بساحة المولد النبوي الشريف  بخيمة فضيلة الامام العلامة الدكتور الشيخ الطيب بن سيدي الفاتح بن سيدي  الشيخ قريب الله مرشد الطريقة السمانية الطيبية القريبية بالعالمين العربي  والاسلامي بحضور كل احباب الله وكل السادة المتصوفة وكل محبي الحبيب  المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم وازدانت هذه الليلة التي كانت (ليلة من ذات  الليالي) ذكر فيها الحبيب وصلى عليه حتى طلعت شمس الامس في لحظات روحانية  اكدت على حب وتعلق هذا الشعب بالحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

{ وازدانت هذه الليلة ايضا بتشريف سعادة المعتمد الفريق شرطة محمد امام  التهامي معتمد محلية امدرمان والذي شارك السادة المتصوفة هذه الاحتفالات  وشكل حضورا انيقا بخيمة السمانية وشكر فضيلة الامام الدكتور الشيخ الطيب  وكشف اسرارا جديدة بانه استاذه وشيخه وتلقن علي يده الدراسة والقرآن الكريم  وارتبط بالصوفية بحكم وجوده بالريف الشمالي حيث مقام اكسير الانام العارف  بالله سيدي الشيخ احمد الطيب البشير.

{ حقيقة كما اشرنا وكما ذكرنا استمتعنا بهذه اللحظات الروحانية في رحاب  الحبيب المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم تكحلت اعيننا برؤية فضيلة الدكتور الطيب  الشيخ الفاتح واشقائه الكرام فضيلة الشيخ عبدالمحمود وفضيلة الشيخ ابا  صالح والمقدم اسماعيل والمقدم الفاتح عريبي والمقدم عبدالجبار النفيدي  والمنشد محمد بشير هاشم ونجليه الحبيب محمد احمد الطيب والفاتح وكل احباب  الله في الطريقة السمانية الطيبية القريبية في لحظات تاريخية من ميلاد  الحبيب المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم.

{ وفي النهاية تبقى كلمة بان ميلاد الحبيب المصطفى حدث كبير غير مسار  وتاريخ الأمة جميعاً ونحمد الله كثيرا ونثنى عليه بان جعلنا من امة الحبيب  المصطفي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وجعلنا في سلكه ونسال الله مع نفحات هذه  الايام المباركات ان يجمعنا به ونسقى بيده الكريمة من الحوض المورود باذن  الله وان يجمعنا واحبابه واهلنا واشقائنا في الله في سلكه وفي ظله يوم لا  ظل الا ظله ونسال الله ان يستجيب دعاءنا ويشفي مرضانا ويرحم موتانا ويغفر  لنا ولمشايخنا وسادتنا ذو القدر الجليل وكل عام والأمة الاسلامية بألف خير  باذن الله.

٭ اشعة متفرقة

{ بالامس انفض (مولد) صقور الجديان في نهائيات الكان وغادر الصقور البطولة  بعد تكرار ثلاثية نهائيات الكان بغانا بعد ان قبلوا الخسارة امام زامبيا  وانفض مولد المشاركة تحت عنوان ليس بالامكان افضل مما كان.

{ لن نقول كما يقول المتعصبون والذين صوروا بان مسيرة صقور الجديان تقوم  على اكتاف لاعبي نادي واحد ونقول هاردلك لهؤلاء اللاعبين ولكن نقول بان  الوطن قد خسر وتبقى العبرة في الاستفادة من هذه الدروس بعد ان حاول بعض  وقلة محسوبة على الاعلام الرياضي تصوير ونسب الانتصارات الاخيرة والترقي  الى لاعبين ونادي بعينه.

{ بالامس وبعد الغياب ومع نفحات مولد الحبيب عاد فرسان المريخ لمعانقة  انصارهم واستأنفوا تحضيراتهم بالقلعة الحمراء ونتمنى ان تشهد عودة النجوم  الدوليين للخرطوم انطلاقة التحضيرات بالصورة المطلوبة لموسم نضع من خلاله  تطلعات كبيرة على نجوم الاحمر.

٭ شعاع اخير

{ حيث جبريل في السموات مجد سمعت امه ابشري بمحمد وتوالت بشرى الهواتف ان قد ولد المصطفى وحق الانام.. اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه.
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شمس الحق 

هيثم محمد علي
اشرقت انوار محمد؟!

{ ولد الحبيب ومثله لايولد في شهر ربيع وخده متورد والنور من وجنته يتوقد ،  جبريل نادى في منصة حكمه هذا رفيع القدر ، هذا أحمد . هذا كحيل الطرف. هذا  مصطفى . هذا جميل الوصف. هذا السيد. قالت ملائكة السماء بشرى لنا ولد  الحبيب ومثله لا يولد..

{ وسألت الشمس عن نور مؤبد فاجابت دون خوف أو تردد ليس في الدنيا سوى انوار  احمد.. هل يشع النور الا من محمد ، اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبنا محمد.

{ حيث جبريل في السموات مجد يعلن البشرى بولادة احمد سمعت امه البشري بمحمد وتوالت بشرى الهواتف ان قد ولد المصطفى وحق الآناء..

{ يا بنت وهب رعاك الله آمنة انجبت يا خير أمة خير مولود وخير موجود

{ كمضيع في يوم وضع تعلي وربيع من بعد عز ذل. لك فجر الميلاد ما انشقت الا  وتداعى ديوان كسرا ولولا اية منك ماتداعى الحياة. ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء  وفم الزمان تبسم وسناء

{ احتفلت البلاد في الساعات الاولى من فجر امس وليلة امس الاول الجمعة بشهر  الربيع وميلاد الحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم صاحب المناقب  الفاخرة وذو المعجزات الباهرة وسيدنا في الدنيا وفي الآخرة حيث احتفل  المسلمون في مشارق الارض ومغاربها بهذا الحدث الذي صاحبته العديد من  المعجزات وصاحبته العديد من الاحداث التي غيرت مسار البشرية بميلاد الحبيب  المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

{ كنا حقيقة اكثر سعادة ونحن نحتفي بهذه اللحظات التاريخية وبهذه المناسبة  السعيدة بمولد المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم بساحة المولد النبوي الشريف  بخيمة فضيلة الامام العلامة الدكتور الشيخ الطيب بن سيدي الفاتح بن سيدي  الشيخ قريب الله مرشد الطريقة السمانية الطيبية القريبية بالعالمين العربي  والاسلامي بحضور كل احباب الله وكل السادة المتصوفة وكل محبي الحبيب  المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم وازدانت هذه الليلة التي كانت (ليلة من ذات  الليالي) ذكر فيها الحبيب وصلى عليه حتى طلعت شمس الامس في لحظات روحانية  اكدت على حب وتعلق هذا الشعب بالحبيب المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

{ وازدانت هذه الليلة ايضا بتشريف سعادة المعتمد الفريق شرطة محمد امام  التهامي معتمد محلية امدرمان والذي شارك السادة المتصوفة هذه الاحتفالات  وشكل حضورا انيقا بخيمة السمانية وشكر فضيلة الامام الدكتور الشيخ الطيب  وكشف اسرارا جديدة بانه استاذه وشيخه وتلقن علي يده الدراسة والقرآن الكريم  وارتبط بالصوفية بحكم وجوده بالريف الشمالي حيث مقام اكسير الانام العارف  بالله سيدي الشيخ احمد الطيب البشير.

{ حقيقة كما اشرنا وكما ذكرنا استمتعنا بهذه اللحظات الروحانية في رحاب  الحبيب المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم تكحلت اعيننا برؤية فضيلة الدكتور الطيب  الشيخ الفاتح واشقائه الكرام فضيلة الشيخ عبدالمحمود وفضيلة الشيخ ابا  صالح والمقدم اسماعيل والمقدم الفاتح عريبي والمقدم عبدالجبار النفيدي  والمنشد محمد بشير هاشم ونجليه الحبيب محمد احمد الطيب والفاتح وكل احباب  الله في الطريقة السمانية الطيبية القريبية في لحظات تاريخية من ميلاد  الحبيب المصطفى صلي الله عليه وسلم.

{ وفي النهاية تبقى كلمة بان ميلاد الحبيب المصطفى حدث كبير غير مسار  وتاريخ الأمة جميعاً ونحمد الله كثيرا ونثنى عليه بان جعلنا من امة الحبيب  المصطفي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وجعلنا في سلكه ونسال الله مع نفحات هذه  الايام المباركات ان يجمعنا به ونسقى بيده الكريمة من الحوض المورود باذن  الله وان يجمعنا واحبابه واهلنا واشقائنا في الله في سلكه وفي ظله يوم لا  ظل الا ظله ونسال الله ان يستجيب دعاءنا ويشفي مرضانا ويرحم موتانا ويغفر  لنا ولمشايخنا وسادتنا ذو القدر الجليل وكل عام والأمة الاسلامية بألف خير  باذن الله.

٭ اشعة متفرقة

{ بالامس انفض (مولد) صقور الجديان في نهائيات الكان وغادر الصقور البطولة  بعد تكرار ثلاثية نهائيات الكان بغانا بعد ان قبلوا الخسارة امام زامبيا  وانفض مولد المشاركة تحت عنوان ليس بالامكان افضل مما كان.

{ لن نقول كما يقول المتعصبون والذين صوروا بان مسيرة صقور الجديان تقوم  على اكتاف لاعبي نادي واحد ونقول هاردلك لهؤلاء اللاعبين ولكن نقول بان  الوطن قد خسر وتبقى العبرة في الاستفادة من هذه الدروس بعد ان حاول بعض  وقلة محسوبة على الاعلام الرياضي تصوير ونسب الانتصارات الاخيرة والترقي  الى لاعبين ونادي بعينه.

{ بالامس وبعد الغياب ومع نفحات مولد الحبيب عاد فرسان المريخ لمعانقة  انصارهم واستأنفوا تحضيراتهم بالقلعة الحمراء ونتمنى ان تشهد عودة النجوم  الدوليين للخرطوم انطلاقة التحضيرات بالصورة المطلوبة لموسم نضع من خلاله  تطلعات كبيرة على نجوم الاحمر.

٭ شعاع اخير

{ حيث جبريل في السموات مجد سمعت امه ابشري بمحمد وتوالت بشرى الهواتف ان قد ولد المصطفى وحق الانام.. اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه.
*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر ياحبيب
*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر ياحبيب
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*تسلم وتشكر علي الاخبار يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*تسلم وتشكر علي الاخبار يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور يا حبيب
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور يا حبيب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‫الصـــــــــدى 


الـرصـــــــاصــات النـــحـاســـيــة تـنـهــى مغامرة الصـقور فى الكان .. 

واسطورة الكرة الزامبية يشيد بمنتخبنا 


اسامة عطا المنان : ودعنا بالنهائيات بأمر الحكم .. 

سكرتير لجنة التحكيم يؤكد : هناك ركلة جزاء لمنتخبنا لم تحتسب .. واكرم يحصل على نجومية اللقاء 


منتخبنا يعود الى الاخطاء ويخسر بثلاثية امام زامبيا 


مازدا يهاجم التحكيم ويؤكد : ارتكبنا اخطاء امام الرصاصات 


سكرتير لجنة التحكيم يؤكد : هناك ركلة جزاء للسودان لم تحتسب 


اسطورة الكرة الزامبية يهنئ صقور الجديان 

كالوشا بواليا : السودان افتقد الخبرة امامنا واستفدنا من الاخطاء وما قمتم به عمل رائع ويستحق الاشادة 


ساكواها يهنئ لاعبى منتخبنا 


المعز محجوب لم يحضر الى الملعب 


اسامة عطا المنان ودعنا بامر التحكيم 


بعثة صقور الجديان تغادر الى مالابو 


نسور قرطاج فى مواجهة شرسة امام النجوم السوداء 


قناة الجزيرة : صقور الجديان ابرز ظواهر النهائيات 


مدرب مالى يسعى الى الثأر من الجابونيين 


الهلال يكسب منتخب نجوم الاسماعيلية وطرد عبده جابر 
.. ويدعو الزمالك 


المــريخ يكتفى بتدريب صباحى‬
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‫الصـــــــــدى 


الـرصـــــــاصــات النـــحـاســـيــة تـنـهــى مغامرة الصـقور فى الكان .. 

واسطورة الكرة الزامبية يشيد بمنتخبنا 


اسامة عطا المنان : ودعنا بالنهائيات بأمر الحكم .. 

سكرتير لجنة التحكيم يؤكد : هناك ركلة جزاء لمنتخبنا لم تحتسب .. واكرم يحصل على نجومية اللقاء 


منتخبنا يعود الى الاخطاء ويخسر بثلاثية امام زامبيا 


مازدا يهاجم التحكيم ويؤكد : ارتكبنا اخطاء امام الرصاصات 


سكرتير لجنة التحكيم يؤكد : هناك ركلة جزاء للسودان لم تحتسب 


اسطورة الكرة الزامبية يهنئ صقور الجديان 

كالوشا بواليا : السودان افتقد الخبرة امامنا واستفدنا من الاخطاء وما قمتم به عمل رائع ويستحق الاشادة 


ساكواها يهنئ لاعبى منتخبنا 


المعز محجوب لم يحضر الى الملعب 


اسامة عطا المنان ودعنا بامر التحكيم 


بعثة صقور الجديان تغادر الى مالابو 


نسور قرطاج فى مواجهة شرسة امام النجوم السوداء 


قناة الجزيرة : صقور الجديان ابرز ظواهر النهائيات 


مدرب مالى يسعى الى الثأر من الجابونيين 


الهلال يكسب منتخب نجوم الاسماعيلية وطرد عبده جابر 
.. ويدعو الزمالك 


المــريخ يكتفى بتدريب صباحى‬
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لدغة عقرب 

النعمان حسن
احداث مصر تدق ناقوس الخطر( ليرحم الاعلام المنتحب الوطنى)

من الخطا ان نحسب الانفلات الامنى فى ملاعب مصر رياضى بل هو سياسى ولكن  مكمن الخطر فيه انه يستغل التعصب الرياضى طريقا لاشعال الفتنة من داخل  الملاعب وهاهو قد بلغ مداه باحداث بورسعيد حيث تساقط العشرات من الابرياء  الذين ساقهم حبهم لمعشوقتهم كرة القدم وعشقهم لانديتهم فكانوا صيدا سهلا  لاصحاب الغرض من المنتفعين من نظام مبارك حيث شهدت مصر منذ اندلاع ثورة  الشباب ظاهرة البلطجية وهم مجموعة من الماجورين من رموز الحزب الوطنى الذى  اطاحت به ثورة الشباب املا فى افشال الثورة وانقاذ نظام مبارك. لتعدد  مصالحهم فيه

واذا كان ميدان التحرير قد شهد ايام الثورة الشعبية شرزمة منهم تدهس الثوار  بالعربات والجمال والخيول والبنادقالا انهم كانوا يومها ماجورين لانقاذ  نظام مبارك من السقوط اما اليوم فهم لايطمعون فى انقاذ النظام لانه مضى  وانتهى ولن تملك اى قوة اعادته بعد ان قال شعب مصر كلمته ودفع ثمنا لها  الاف الضحايا لهذا فهم اليوم انما يثيرون الفتنة طمعا فى ان يعم الانفلات  الامنى كل انحاء مصر مما قد يتيح للصوص مصر ان يهربوا بما استولوا عليه من  مال الشعب المصرى مستغلين بقايا النظام السابق فى اجهزة الدولة من  المنتفعين من فساد النظام وسدنة الحكم ولخوفهم من الحساب اذا استقامات  الامور واستقر حكم الشعب لنفسه بعدان تكمل الثورة مراحلها وهو ما لايريده  بقايا النظام فى مواقع المسئولة والذين يتخوفون ويتحسبون من يوم تفتح فيه  ملفاتهم .

ما تعرضت له مصر وراح ضحيته ما يقرب مائة قتيل فى ليلة واحدة وما ترتب على  ذلك من احاكلكات لهو ناقوس خطروجرس انزار مبكر للسودان لان الاوضاع فى  السودان اكثر تهيئة لمثل هذا الانفلات واسوا منه واذا كانت مصر تواجه بذور  الفتنة السياسية وربما الدينية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فان السودان يواجه  بجانب الفتنة السياسية والدينية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فان بذور الفتنة  العنصرية والجهوية والقبلية والفتنة تحاصر البلد فى اكثر من اتجاه زاصيفت  لهافتنة غيرمتوفعة اكثر خطورة الدسنية وهى الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسلمين  التى اطلت براسها فى اكثر من عنوان تمثلت فى انصار السنة والصوفيين والتى  حولت ميدان المولد لساحة حرب دون اعتبار للمناسبة كما كشفت هذه الفتنة عن  نفسها فى منظمات سلفية واخرى متطرفة تمهد للعديد منةمظاهر الانفلات بل لم  يقف الامر عند هذا الحد فعلى المستوى الرسمى تشهد البلاد ملاسنات بين زعماء  طوائف دينية وقيادات اسلامية مع هيئة التشريع ربما تؤدى لمواجهات غريبة  الاطوار ثم ما يكتنف الساحة من خلافات بين الاسلاميين فى مؤسسة الجكم  وخارجها فكل هذه الوقائع تعطى مؤشرات للخطر الذى يتهدد السودان بانفلات  امنى واسع النطاق متعدد الوجوه .

هذه الملفات رعم مخاطرها هى مسئولية جهات رسمية معنية بها ويقع  عليهاعبءالتحوط منها ووضع العلاج لها ولكن مايهم الرياضيين هو ان تتحول  ملاعب الرياضة لبؤر تستغل فى اطار هذه الصراعات التى يسودها العنف فى اللفظ  والفعل باعتبارها الاماكن الاكثر تجمعا واهم من هذا كله فان ملاعب الكرة  منتشرة بشكل خاص فى كل مناطق التوتر وتلتقة فيها كل يؤر الصراع.

لهذا وفى هذه الاجواء فان روح التعصب غير الرياضى وغير الاخلاقى الذى اصبح  سيد الساحة الرياضية والذى يتضاعق يوما بعد يوم لابد من الوقوف عنده قبل ان  يبلغ ذروته تجنبا لاستغلاله من اى جهة كانت.
ثلاثة عوامل ساقت الرياضة لهذا المنعطف الخطير اهمها:

1- صحافة رياضية غلب عليها التلون والتعصب واثارة الفتنة والانحراف  بالتنافس الرياضى لساحة حرب مما يشكل الخطر الاول والاكبر ليس على الرياضة  فحسب وانما على استقرار البلد لهذا قان صحافة ما سميت باللون الازرق  والاحمرهى التى تقود الرياضة فى هذا الاتجاه الاخير حيث سادت الصحافة لغة  العنف فى الكلمة وغابت الروح الرياضية والمهنية تحت هذا المرض الذى اصاب  الصحافة الرياضية حتى اصبح الانتماء للون وبصورة مستفزة هو الذى يقود  الصحفى لامتهان الصحافة الرياضية واصبح طريق القيدالصحفى مباحا  للاوانلمالهممن نفوذ وقليل فقط من هئولاء من يلتزمون الروح الرياضية والقيم  المهنية ولكن العام يغلب الخاص لهذا اصبح فساد اللونين هو الخطر الاكير  على روح الرياضة السمحة ويقود للتعصب الاهوج.

2- وفى ظاهرة هى الاغرب فحتى صحافة اللونين فانها داخل نفس القبيلة انقسمت  للولاء للاشخاص لهذا برزت مظاهر فتنة جديدة لاول مرة فى تاريخ  الحركةالرياضية لنشهد التعصب داخل النادى الواحد واصبحنا نشهد تظاهرات  واعتداءات داخل النادى الواحد موالية ولا سباب يصعب التطرق لها حيث اصبحت  المصالح الخاصة تلعب دورا فى هذه البدعة لدجى البعض وهذا يصب فى تهيئة  النادى الواحد لاندلاع المعارك بداخله وعلى الملعب لا تمت بصلة لمصلحة  النادى ولكنهاتساعد تهيئة المسرح للانفلات. 

3- ظاهرة الصحف المصنفة والتى تدورفى فلك النادى بل والشخاص داخل النادى  ولقد شهدنا حوادث اعتداءات على بعض الصحف المصنفة من هذا النوع ويرجع هذا  الى ان صحف رياضية قامت لخدمة الاشخاص بعيد اعن المهنية مماساعدعلى ان  تضاعف هذه الصحف من تهيئة المناخ للانفجار.

4-عفوا لقد لازم الفشل اى حركة اصلاح للاخذ بيد الصحافة الرياضية والخروج  بها من هذا النفق لان اصحاب المصلحة من ملاك للصحف المصنفة ومن قيادات  اصبحت لها ولاءات فى الصحافة لهم القدرة فى اجهاض كل الحركات الاصلاحية  وحماية منسوبيهم من اى محاسبة واحسب هذا بكل اسف لضعف مجلس الصحافة  والمطبوعات واتحاد الصحفيين الذين لا يلمس لهم اى دور فى درء هذا  الخطربسببالمحسوبية والمجاملة .

الان وقد اصبح الخطر اكبر من ان تعنى به الرياضة لابد من التعامل مع هذا الواقع بصورة اكثر جدية حتى لا نندم يوم لا ينفع الندم.
خارج النص: لابد للاعلام من وقفة قبل ان يوجه صواريخه الضالة والمدمرة للمنتخب

فلقد خسر المنتخب امام زامبيا ومنى بهزيمة ثقيلة لم يكن يتوقعها اكثر  المتشائمين وفقد فرصة التاهل لنصف النهائى ولكن هذا لايقلل من انجازه  التاريخى بالتاهل لدور الثمانية بعد 36 ستة ومع ذلك لم يكن المنتخب هو  المسئول عن تراخى ادائه وانما المسئول الاول هو الاعلام.وهنا لا املك الا  ان اعيد بعص فقرات مقالتى فى يوم الخميس تحت عنوان ( لا تزرعوا الغرور فى  المنتخب فيستهين بخصوم اقوى منه وقصدت به الاعلام حيث جاء فيه ما يلى:

-ما حققه المنتخب الوطنى بتاهله لدور الثمانية بعد 36 سنة استحق الفرحة  التى قوبل بهاوبصفة خاصة مازدا واللاعبين الا ان الخطر الاكبر على المنتخب  يتمثل فى السلوك العام والاعلامى تحديدا الذى اذا ذمه افرط واذامدحه زرع  الغرور.

ان الافرط فى فى مدح منتخبنا الذى طالب الاعلام حتى قبل ايام من مغادرته  للنهائيات بالاعتزار عن المشاركة وفصل مدربه الفاشل وتحويل اغلبية لاعبيه  للارشيف او المتحف بعد ان فاجأه وتاهل لدور الثمانية فانه بالافراط فى مدحه  يعرضه للخطر لانه سيصيبه بالغرورفلقد استدار الاعلام 360 درجة ليصور  منتخبنا بانه الاقوى واصبح المنتخب الذى طالبوا باعتزاره المرشح الاول  للكاس وهو ما سيحدث اثرا سلبيا على المنتخب وينفخ فيه الغرور فى مواجهة  منتخبات اقوى واكثر استعدادا منه ومرشحة للبطولة

انناحقا نفتقد الواقعية فى النقد عند الذم وعند المدح فمنتخبنا لم يكن  تاهله كما كان حال منافسه ساحل العاج الذى حقق النمرة الكاملة بينما كانت  شعرة تفصلنا عن انجولا والتى تاهلناعلى حسابها فى اخر دقيقة بفارق هدف

لا اقول هذا للتقليل من الانجاز التاريخى للمنتخب الذى مهد الطريق ليعود السودان للنهائيات بعد غياب 36 سنة

لهذا يحق لنا ان نفرح ولكن لا يحق لنا ان نغالط الواقع فيصيب اولادنا  الغرورفتصبح صيدا سهلا لمن هو اضعف كما حدث للمغرب فلنلاعب كل خصم باعتباره  الافضل لنضاعف الجهدوالروح القتالية لنخرج رابحين

فمنتخبنا ليس بين قائمة المرشحين للكاس كما انه ليس الافضل بين الدول  المشاركة ولكننا نريد لانجازه ان يكون دافعا قويا له وان يواصل تحديه  للظروف لان الكرة لا تعرف كبير والا لما كانت افضل منتخبات افريقيا فى  مقاعدالمتفرجين لاول مرة فى تاريخ البطولة

(هذا بعض مما نشرته يوم الخميس لهذا فاننى احمل المسئولية الاكبر عن  الهزيمة للاعلام الذى افرط فى مدح المنتخببعد انافرط فى ذمه والتسابق على  نشر عشرات التصريحات التى تضخم من المنتخب حتى من جانب زامبيا  وتسابقاللاعبون على اطلاقالتصريحات العنترية فاصاب المنتخب الغرور وهذه سمة  اللاعب السودانى ولعلنى بهذه المناسبةادعو الاعلام الا يعود ثانية 360  درجة ويطلق صواريخه الضالة والمدمرة فى ذمه كعادته عندالهزيمة وليكن فيما  حدث دافعا لمعالجة السلبيات

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لدغة عقرب 

النعمان حسن
احداث مصر تدق ناقوس الخطر( ليرحم الاعلام المنتحب الوطنى)

من الخطا ان نحسب الانفلات الامنى فى ملاعب مصر رياضى بل هو سياسى ولكن  مكمن الخطر فيه انه يستغل التعصب الرياضى طريقا لاشعال الفتنة من داخل  الملاعب وهاهو قد بلغ مداه باحداث بورسعيد حيث تساقط العشرات من الابرياء  الذين ساقهم حبهم لمعشوقتهم كرة القدم وعشقهم لانديتهم فكانوا صيدا سهلا  لاصحاب الغرض من المنتفعين من نظام مبارك حيث شهدت مصر منذ اندلاع ثورة  الشباب ظاهرة البلطجية وهم مجموعة من الماجورين من رموز الحزب الوطنى الذى  اطاحت به ثورة الشباب املا فى افشال الثورة وانقاذ نظام مبارك. لتعدد  مصالحهم فيه

واذا كان ميدان التحرير قد شهد ايام الثورة الشعبية شرزمة منهم تدهس الثوار  بالعربات والجمال والخيول والبنادقالا انهم كانوا يومها ماجورين لانقاذ  نظام مبارك من السقوط اما اليوم فهم لايطمعون فى انقاذ النظام لانه مضى  وانتهى ولن تملك اى قوة اعادته بعد ان قال شعب مصر كلمته ودفع ثمنا لها  الاف الضحايا لهذا فهم اليوم انما يثيرون الفتنة طمعا فى ان يعم الانفلات  الامنى كل انحاء مصر مما قد يتيح للصوص مصر ان يهربوا بما استولوا عليه من  مال الشعب المصرى مستغلين بقايا النظام السابق فى اجهزة الدولة من  المنتفعين من فساد النظام وسدنة الحكم ولخوفهم من الحساب اذا استقامات  الامور واستقر حكم الشعب لنفسه بعدان تكمل الثورة مراحلها وهو ما لايريده  بقايا النظام فى مواقع المسئولة والذين يتخوفون ويتحسبون من يوم تفتح فيه  ملفاتهم .

ما تعرضت له مصر وراح ضحيته ما يقرب مائة قتيل فى ليلة واحدة وما ترتب على  ذلك من احاكلكات لهو ناقوس خطروجرس انزار مبكر للسودان لان الاوضاع فى  السودان اكثر تهيئة لمثل هذا الانفلات واسوا منه واذا كانت مصر تواجه بذور  الفتنة السياسية وربما الدينية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فان السودان يواجه  بجانب الفتنة السياسية والدينية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين فان بذور الفتنة  العنصرية والجهوية والقبلية والفتنة تحاصر البلد فى اكثر من اتجاه زاصيفت  لهافتنة غيرمتوفعة اكثر خطورة الدسنية وهى الفتنة بين المسلمين والمسلمين  التى اطلت براسها فى اكثر من عنوان تمثلت فى انصار السنة والصوفيين والتى  حولت ميدان المولد لساحة حرب دون اعتبار للمناسبة كما كشفت هذه الفتنة عن  نفسها فى منظمات سلفية واخرى متطرفة تمهد للعديد منةمظاهر الانفلات بل لم  يقف الامر عند هذا الحد فعلى المستوى الرسمى تشهد البلاد ملاسنات بين زعماء  طوائف دينية وقيادات اسلامية مع هيئة التشريع ربما تؤدى لمواجهات غريبة  الاطوار ثم ما يكتنف الساحة من خلافات بين الاسلاميين فى مؤسسة الجكم  وخارجها فكل هذه الوقائع تعطى مؤشرات للخطر الذى يتهدد السودان بانفلات  امنى واسع النطاق متعدد الوجوه .

هذه الملفات رعم مخاطرها هى مسئولية جهات رسمية معنية بها ويقع  عليهاعبءالتحوط منها ووضع العلاج لها ولكن مايهم الرياضيين هو ان تتحول  ملاعب الرياضة لبؤر تستغل فى اطار هذه الصراعات التى يسودها العنف فى اللفظ  والفعل باعتبارها الاماكن الاكثر تجمعا واهم من هذا كله فان ملاعب الكرة  منتشرة بشكل خاص فى كل مناطق التوتر وتلتقة فيها كل يؤر الصراع.

لهذا وفى هذه الاجواء فان روح التعصب غير الرياضى وغير الاخلاقى الذى اصبح  سيد الساحة الرياضية والذى يتضاعق يوما بعد يوم لابد من الوقوف عنده قبل ان  يبلغ ذروته تجنبا لاستغلاله من اى جهة كانت.
ثلاثة عوامل ساقت الرياضة لهذا المنعطف الخطير اهمها:

1- صحافة رياضية غلب عليها التلون والتعصب واثارة الفتنة والانحراف  بالتنافس الرياضى لساحة حرب مما يشكل الخطر الاول والاكبر ليس على الرياضة  فحسب وانما على استقرار البلد لهذا قان صحافة ما سميت باللون الازرق  والاحمرهى التى تقود الرياضة فى هذا الاتجاه الاخير حيث سادت الصحافة لغة  العنف فى الكلمة وغابت الروح الرياضية والمهنية تحت هذا المرض الذى اصاب  الصحافة الرياضية حتى اصبح الانتماء للون وبصورة مستفزة هو الذى يقود  الصحفى لامتهان الصحافة الرياضية واصبح طريق القيدالصحفى مباحا  للاوانلمالهممن نفوذ وقليل فقط من هئولاء من يلتزمون الروح الرياضية والقيم  المهنية ولكن العام يغلب الخاص لهذا اصبح فساد اللونين هو الخطر الاكير  على روح الرياضة السمحة ويقود للتعصب الاهوج.

2- وفى ظاهرة هى الاغرب فحتى صحافة اللونين فانها داخل نفس القبيلة انقسمت  للولاء للاشخاص لهذا برزت مظاهر فتنة جديدة لاول مرة فى تاريخ  الحركةالرياضية لنشهد التعصب داخل النادى الواحد واصبحنا نشهد تظاهرات  واعتداءات داخل النادى الواحد موالية ولا سباب يصعب التطرق لها حيث اصبحت  المصالح الخاصة تلعب دورا فى هذه البدعة لدجى البعض وهذا يصب فى تهيئة  النادى الواحد لاندلاع المعارك بداخله وعلى الملعب لا تمت بصلة لمصلحة  النادى ولكنهاتساعد تهيئة المسرح للانفلات. 

3- ظاهرة الصحف المصنفة والتى تدورفى فلك النادى بل والشخاص داخل النادى  ولقد شهدنا حوادث اعتداءات على بعض الصحف المصنفة من هذا النوع ويرجع هذا  الى ان صحف رياضية قامت لخدمة الاشخاص بعيد اعن المهنية مماساعدعلى ان  تضاعف هذه الصحف من تهيئة المناخ للانفجار.

4-عفوا لقد لازم الفشل اى حركة اصلاح للاخذ بيد الصحافة الرياضية والخروج  بها من هذا النفق لان اصحاب المصلحة من ملاك للصحف المصنفة ومن قيادات  اصبحت لها ولاءات فى الصحافة لهم القدرة فى اجهاض كل الحركات الاصلاحية  وحماية منسوبيهم من اى محاسبة واحسب هذا بكل اسف لضعف مجلس الصحافة  والمطبوعات واتحاد الصحفيين الذين لا يلمس لهم اى دور فى درء هذا  الخطربسببالمحسوبية والمجاملة .

الان وقد اصبح الخطر اكبر من ان تعنى به الرياضة لابد من التعامل مع هذا الواقع بصورة اكثر جدية حتى لا نندم يوم لا ينفع الندم.
خارج النص: لابد للاعلام من وقفة قبل ان يوجه صواريخه الضالة والمدمرة للمنتخب

فلقد خسر المنتخب امام زامبيا ومنى بهزيمة ثقيلة لم يكن يتوقعها اكثر  المتشائمين وفقد فرصة التاهل لنصف النهائى ولكن هذا لايقلل من انجازه  التاريخى بالتاهل لدور الثمانية بعد 36 ستة ومع ذلك لم يكن المنتخب هو  المسئول عن تراخى ادائه وانما المسئول الاول هو الاعلام.وهنا لا املك الا  ان اعيد بعص فقرات مقالتى فى يوم الخميس تحت عنوان ( لا تزرعوا الغرور فى  المنتخب فيستهين بخصوم اقوى منه وقصدت به الاعلام حيث جاء فيه ما يلى:

-ما حققه المنتخب الوطنى بتاهله لدور الثمانية بعد 36 سنة استحق الفرحة  التى قوبل بهاوبصفة خاصة مازدا واللاعبين الا ان الخطر الاكبر على المنتخب  يتمثل فى السلوك العام والاعلامى تحديدا الذى اذا ذمه افرط واذامدحه زرع  الغرور.

ان الافرط فى فى مدح منتخبنا الذى طالب الاعلام حتى قبل ايام من مغادرته  للنهائيات بالاعتزار عن المشاركة وفصل مدربه الفاشل وتحويل اغلبية لاعبيه  للارشيف او المتحف بعد ان فاجأه وتاهل لدور الثمانية فانه بالافراط فى مدحه  يعرضه للخطر لانه سيصيبه بالغرورفلقد استدار الاعلام 360 درجة ليصور  منتخبنا بانه الاقوى واصبح المنتخب الذى طالبوا باعتزاره المرشح الاول  للكاس وهو ما سيحدث اثرا سلبيا على المنتخب وينفخ فيه الغرور فى مواجهة  منتخبات اقوى واكثر استعدادا منه ومرشحة للبطولة

انناحقا نفتقد الواقعية فى النقد عند الذم وعند المدح فمنتخبنا لم يكن  تاهله كما كان حال منافسه ساحل العاج الذى حقق النمرة الكاملة بينما كانت  شعرة تفصلنا عن انجولا والتى تاهلناعلى حسابها فى اخر دقيقة بفارق هدف

لا اقول هذا للتقليل من الانجاز التاريخى للمنتخب الذى مهد الطريق ليعود السودان للنهائيات بعد غياب 36 سنة

لهذا يحق لنا ان نفرح ولكن لا يحق لنا ان نغالط الواقع فيصيب اولادنا  الغرورفتصبح صيدا سهلا لمن هو اضعف كما حدث للمغرب فلنلاعب كل خصم باعتباره  الافضل لنضاعف الجهدوالروح القتالية لنخرج رابحين

فمنتخبنا ليس بين قائمة المرشحين للكاس كما انه ليس الافضل بين الدول  المشاركة ولكننا نريد لانجازه ان يكون دافعا قويا له وان يواصل تحديه  للظروف لان الكرة لا تعرف كبير والا لما كانت افضل منتخبات افريقيا فى  مقاعدالمتفرجين لاول مرة فى تاريخ البطولة

(هذا بعض مما نشرته يوم الخميس لهذا فاننى احمل المسئولية الاكبر عن  الهزيمة للاعلام الذى افرط فى مدح المنتخببعد انافرط فى ذمه والتسابق على  نشر عشرات التصريحات التى تضخم من المنتخب حتى من جانب زامبيا  وتسابقاللاعبون على اطلاقالتصريحات العنترية فاصاب المنتخب الغرور وهذه سمة  اللاعب السودانى ولعلنى بهذه المناسبةادعو الاعلام الا يعود ثانية 360  درجة ويطلق صواريخه الضالة والمدمرة فى ذمه كعادته عندالهزيمة وليكن فيما  حدث دافعا لمعالجة السلبيات

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حروف كروية

عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق
هذا يكفي ياابناء مازدا

قلت امس في هذه المساحة لن نلوم لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني ان خسروا مباراة  زامبيا وغادروا البطولة لان صعودهم الي ربع النهائي انجاز يستحقون عليه  الاشادة والتقدير قياسا بفارق الخبرة والامكانيات التي يتمتع بها كل لاعبي  المنتخب التي واجهوها بداية بساحل العاج ومرورا بانجولا وبوركينا فاسو  ومقارنة بماتوفر له من معينات ومن اهتمام من الدولة والاعلام وحتي الجمهور .
وقلنا من قبل اننا نخاف علي لاعبينا من الجهد البدني والذهني الذي بذلوه في  المباريات لان تجربة اللاعب السوداني مع المباريات الضاغطة في البطولات  المجمعة علي مستوي الاندية والمنتخبات فاشلة ولايستطيع اللاعب ان يصمد في  كل المباريات ويؤدي بمستوي واحد .
خرجنا من البطولة هذه حقيقه وخسرنا باخطاء دفاعية ساذجة ومكررة هذه حقيقة  ودفعنا ثمن عدم وجود المهاجم الصريح باستثناء مدثر كاريكا هذه حقيقه ولكننا  خرجنا بعدة مكاسب علي راسها اكتساب عدد من اللاعبين لثقتهم وعلي راسهم  كاريكا وعلاء الدين ومهند ونجم الدين وبلة جابر واكتشاف القدرات الهائلة  للاعب بشه وكسبنا الشباب نزار حامد وامير كمال وكسبا حارس متميز اكرم  الهادي .
خسارة كبيرة ومرة ولكنها مفيدة ونحن مقبلون علي مشاركات قادمة تتمثل في  تصفيات كاس العالم ومباراة العبور لنهائيات امم افريقيا 2013 ومشاركة  الهلال والمريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا فقط علينا ان نعطي المنتخب اهتماما  اكبر وماحققناه في هذه البطولة كان نتاج طبيعي للاعداد الجيد الذي توفر  للفريق .
كان قدرنا ان يخسر المنتخب خدمات اللاعب نجم الدين وبلة جابر بسبب الاصابة  في مباراة بوركينا فاسو ونخسر علاء الدين ونزار حامد اهم عنصرين في وسط  الملعب ونقتل بطرد قلب الدفاع وترسانته سيف مساوي .
ضاع الحلم والعزاء اننا خسرنا امام منتخب قوي وافضل منا ان لم يكن الافضل  في البطولة والعبرة في الاستفادة من هذه المشاركة وعلينا ان نشييد  باللاعبين وبالجهاز الفني الذين يكفي انهم نقلونا الي محطة لم نكن نحلم بها  ورفعواطموحنا .
 حروف خاصة
يكفي منتخبنا انه اجبر كل اجهزة الاعلام العالمية للحديث عنه في كل برنامج وتصدرت اخباره كل النشرات.
ان كانت بالفعل هناك عروض احتراف للاعبينا نتمني ان لاتقف ادارت الاندية امام رغبة اللاعبين .
شكرا لكل محللي قناة الجزيرة وهم يشيدون بمنتخبنا وشكرا لمقدمي الاستديو محمد سعدون الكواري وايمن جادة علي كلماتهم في حق المنتخب.
ارتداء شارة الحداد لمسة وفاء لمصر الشقيقة التي وقف ابناؤها المقيمين في غينيا مع المنتخب .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حروف كروية

عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق
هذا يكفي ياابناء مازدا

قلت امس في هذه المساحة لن نلوم لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني ان خسروا مباراة  زامبيا وغادروا البطولة لان صعودهم الي ربع النهائي انجاز يستحقون عليه  الاشادة والتقدير قياسا بفارق الخبرة والامكانيات التي يتمتع بها كل لاعبي  المنتخب التي واجهوها بداية بساحل العاج ومرورا بانجولا وبوركينا فاسو  ومقارنة بماتوفر له من معينات ومن اهتمام من الدولة والاعلام وحتي الجمهور .
وقلنا من قبل اننا نخاف علي لاعبينا من الجهد البدني والذهني الذي بذلوه في  المباريات لان تجربة اللاعب السوداني مع المباريات الضاغطة في البطولات  المجمعة علي مستوي الاندية والمنتخبات فاشلة ولايستطيع اللاعب ان يصمد في  كل المباريات ويؤدي بمستوي واحد .
خرجنا من البطولة هذه حقيقه وخسرنا باخطاء دفاعية ساذجة ومكررة هذه حقيقة  ودفعنا ثمن عدم وجود المهاجم الصريح باستثناء مدثر كاريكا هذه حقيقه ولكننا  خرجنا بعدة مكاسب علي راسها اكتساب عدد من اللاعبين لثقتهم وعلي راسهم  كاريكا وعلاء الدين ومهند ونجم الدين وبلة جابر واكتشاف القدرات الهائلة  للاعب بشه وكسبنا الشباب نزار حامد وامير كمال وكسبا حارس متميز اكرم  الهادي .
خسارة كبيرة ومرة ولكنها مفيدة ونحن مقبلون علي مشاركات قادمة تتمثل في  تصفيات كاس العالم ومباراة العبور لنهائيات امم افريقيا 2013 ومشاركة  الهلال والمريخ في دوري ابطال افريقيا فقط علينا ان نعطي المنتخب اهتماما  اكبر وماحققناه في هذه البطولة كان نتاج طبيعي للاعداد الجيد الذي توفر  للفريق .
كان قدرنا ان يخسر المنتخب خدمات اللاعب نجم الدين وبلة جابر بسبب الاصابة  في مباراة بوركينا فاسو ونخسر علاء الدين ونزار حامد اهم عنصرين في وسط  الملعب ونقتل بطرد قلب الدفاع وترسانته سيف مساوي .
ضاع الحلم والعزاء اننا خسرنا امام منتخب قوي وافضل منا ان لم يكن الافضل  في البطولة والعبرة في الاستفادة من هذه المشاركة وعلينا ان نشييد  باللاعبين وبالجهاز الفني الذين يكفي انهم نقلونا الي محطة لم نكن نحلم بها  ورفعواطموحنا .
 حروف خاصة
يكفي منتخبنا انه اجبر كل اجهزة الاعلام العالمية للحديث عنه في كل برنامج وتصدرت اخباره كل النشرات.
ان كانت بالفعل هناك عروض احتراف للاعبينا نتمني ان لاتقف ادارت الاندية امام رغبة اللاعبين .
شكرا لكل محللي قناة الجزيرة وهم يشيدون بمنتخبنا وشكرا لمقدمي الاستديو محمد سعدون الكواري وايمن جادة علي كلماتهم في حق المنتخب.
ارتداء شارة الحداد لمسة وفاء لمصر الشقيقة التي وقف ابناؤها المقيمين في غينيا مع المنتخب .

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بعد مقابلة جمال الوالى 


رئيس نادى البن الاثيوبى يطالب مقابلة المريخ 


المريخ يلاقى الخرطوم الوطنى بالخميس وتوسكر الكينى يطلب اللعب امام الزعيم 
صديق على صالح : سندعو فرقا قويا للتبارى مع المريخ بالاتفاق مع ريـــكاردو 


المــــريخ يعود للتدريبات ويستعد للتجارب الوديـــة 


تدريبات خاصة للرباعى فيصل عجب , مجدى امبدة , مايك موتيابا وموسى الزومة بهدف انقاص الوزن 


وضع ريكارد برنامجا خاصا لدوليى المريخ عقب عودتهم للبلاد وسيحولهم ريكاردو لمدرب اللياقة والاحمال اولا ومن ثم وضع برنامج خاص لهم وقد اكد ريكاردو انه سيوليهم اهتماما خـــاصــا ومن المتوقع مشاركتهم فى ترجبة الخرطوم الوطنى الودية‬
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بعد مقابلة جمال الوالى 


رئيس نادى البن الاثيوبى يطالب مقابلة المريخ 


المريخ يلاقى الخرطوم الوطنى بالخميس وتوسكر الكينى يطلب اللعب امام الزعيم 
صديق على صالح : سندعو فرقا قويا للتبارى مع المريخ بالاتفاق مع ريـــكاردو 


المــــريخ يعود للتدريبات ويستعد للتجارب الوديـــة 


تدريبات خاصة للرباعى فيصل عجب , مجدى امبدة , مايك موتيابا وموسى الزومة بهدف انقاص الوزن 


وضع ريكارد برنامجا خاصا لدوليى المريخ عقب عودتهم للبلاد وسيحولهم ريكاردو لمدرب اللياقة والاحمال اولا ومن ثم وضع برنامج خاص لهم وقد اكد ريكاردو انه سيوليهم اهتماما خـــاصــا ومن المتوقع مشاركتهم فى ترجبة الخرطوم الوطنى الودية‬
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على الروائع
وكل عام وانت وجميع الاعضاء بالف مليون خير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا حبيبنا طارق على الاضافات الرائعة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك الله فيك يا إمام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مانشيت
ياسر احمد مختار
من هنا يبدأ دور الاعلام الرياضي الناضج 


اخيرا اسدل الستار على افضل مشاركة لمنتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم في نهائيات امم افريقيا بعد 4 عقود من الزمان .
اخيرا ترجل الفرسان بعد ان بعثوا في دواخلنا الامل لقادم احلى باذن الله تعالى .
اخيرا فرض الواقع نفسه في عالم المستديرة وتاهلت زامبيا على حسابنا باعتبار انها الافضل على الورق .
لن نقول ان منتخبنا فشل في التاهل للدور نصف النهائي ولن نلوم اللاعبين ولا حتى جهازهم الفني على الاداء الباهت الذي ظهروا عليه امام زامبيا لكن لا بد من التننبيه لبعض السلبيات التي حدثت حتى لا تتكرر مستقبلا خاصة ونحن مقبلون مباشرة على التصفيات المؤهلة لكاس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل .
اولى الملاحظات على اداء منتخبنا في مباراة الامس تمثلت في الشرود الكبير والسرحان الذي بدا عليه اللاعبون الامر الذي مكن لاعبي الخصم من السيطرة على ذمام المباراة تماما بعد ان شعروا بان منتخب السودان يحترمهم اكثر من اللازم بل يمكن ان نقول يهابهم .
ثاني الملاحظات تمثلت في الانخفاض الواضح لمعدل اللياقة البدنية بين اللاعبين لدرجة شعرنا معها ان هناك شيء ما حدث للاعبين في فترة الايام الاربعة الماضية ، فالاداء الذي ظهر عليه لاعبونا بالامس اختلف تماما عما ظهروا عليه في المباريات الثلاث الماضية وهو الامر الذي يتطلب مراجعة سريعة من الجهازين الفني والاداري للمنتخب .
الملاحظة الثالثة هي تباطؤ الجهاز الفني في تبديل التكتيك الفني الذي بدأ عليه المباراة خاصة في ظل الخطة المحكمة التي دخل بها المدرب الزامبي والتي عزل من خلالها كاريكا عن وسط الملعب تماما وكلنا لاحظنا ان الكرات التي وصلت لكاريكا على قلتها جاءت من الدفاع او الحارس مباشرة .
يضاف الى ذلك عدم تنظيم اللاعبين داخل الملعب بعد طرد مساوي حيث كان الجميع يتوقع ان يقوم مازدا بتغيير هيثم مباشرة وارجاع مهند لوسط الملعب ليقوم بدور صانع اللعب مع ارجاع امير كمال ورمضان عجب وتحرير بشة الذي كان من الممكن ان يفعل بعض الشيء في المقدمة لكن كل هذا لم يحدث .
عموما تاهل المنتخب للدور ربع النهائي انجاز كبير يحسب لهذا الجيل من اللاعبين ولجهازهم الفني بقيادة مازدا ولجهازهم الاداري بقيادة معتصم جعفر الذي كان متواجدا معهم في كل لحظة ... فقط نتمنى ان تكون هناك مراجعة متانية للاداء حتى نتحصل على الاهم في قادم المنافسات .

مانشيت اول 

الاعلام الرياضي مطالب بالقيام بدوره كاملا تجاه المنتخب وذلك لن يتأتى الا اذا نزع كثير من الزملاء العدسات الزرقاء والحمراء التي ظلت تغطي اعينهم عن كل ما هو جميل في المنتخب خاصة اذا ما كان لونه مختلفا عن ما يعشقون 
المنتخب الوطني منتخب لكل السودانيين لذلك علينا جميعا ان نعمل على توحيد افئدة ابناء السودان من عشاق الرياضة خلفه .
هي فرصة لتحمل المسئولية كاملة في هذا الظرف الاستثنائي حتى نساهم جميعا في مساعدة القائمين على الامر للاستفادة القصوى من مكاسب هذه البطولة وجعلها رصيدا جيدا نبني عليه منتخب الاحلام للمشاركات القادمة .
دعم المنتخب اعلاميا ليس بالضرورة ان يكون بتدبيج مقالات الثناء على صفحات الصحف وانما يمكن ان يكون بالارتقاء لمستوى الحدث وعدم استخدام الهمزات واللمزات التي يمكن ان تبخس ما انجز .
اضف الى ذلك النقد الهادف والبناء الذي يمكن ان يعين الجهازين الفني والاداري على القيام بدورهما على الوجه المطلوب .

مانشيت اخير

شكرا معتصم وزملائه في الجهاز الاداري لاتحادنا العام لكرة القدم 
شكرا مازدا ورفاقه في الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني
شكرا هيثم واخوانه لاعبي منتخبنا الوطني 
فقد كنتم جميعا عند حسن الظن بكم ... اثبتم للكل انكم في مستوى الحدث تماما 
وصيتنا الوحيدة لكم ان تاخذوا ما يمكن ان يفيد مسيرة المنتخب وتطوير كرة القدم في سوداننا الحبيب على محمل الجد وان تتجاوزوا كل ما من شانه ان يثبط الهمم ويدعو لتراجع للخلف .
كونوا كبارا كما عهدناكم وقابلوا من يواجهكم بالاساءة او التجريح بابتسامة هادئة فقطعا سياتي اليوم الذي يجتمع فيه عليكم كل عشاق كرة القدم ودونكم ما كنتم عليه قبل هذه البطولة وما وصلتم اليه الان .
واعلموا ان أي نجاح تحققوه عبر هذا المنتخب سيفعل مفعول السحر في توحيد قلوب ابناء الوطن ونبذ الفرقة والعصبية عن الوسط الرياضي .... والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسي مصطفي
نهاية مساوية واخطاء قاتلة وتصفية جسدية!!

• لم يحسن منتخبنا الوطني بالامس ختام المشوار في بطولة الامم الافريقية
وخسر بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل امام زامبيا في مباراة العبور الى دور
الاربعة!!
• كان واضحا ان الاخطاء الفنية التي ارتبكها المدرب مازدا بالاعتماد على
اللاعبين خليفة ومصعب في طرفي الملعب وهما من العناصر التي لا تجيد
الادوار الدفاعية فكان ان خسرنا بهدفين من الطرف الايمن الذي لعب فيه
خليفة!!
• منذ البداية ورغم المجهود الكبير الذي بذله نجوم صقور الجديان الا ان
الاحساس بالانتصار لم يتملكني وانا امام شاشة التلفاز لان التشكيلة التي
بدا بها المدرب كان تشير الى كارثة لان الاداء الدفاعي لم يكن موجودا من
قبل الثنائي خليفة ومصعب ليتحمل الثنائي سيف مساوي ومعاوية فداسي العبء
الاكبر في تغطية مهاجمي زامبيا حتى جاء الهدف الاول الذي كان مثابة
قاصمة الظهر لانه اتي من كرة ثابتة وفي ظل غياب كامل للتغطية الدفاعية!!
• وبعد مرور عشرة دقائق فقط استعاد السودان عافيته من جديد وقاتل زامبيا
بضراوة الا ان الحظ عناده كثيرا في الفرص التي تهيات له حتى انتهي الشوط
الاول بهدف لزامبيا
• وفي الشوط الثاني تعرض منتخبنا الوطني الى تصفية من زامبيا بعد ان عطلت
الرصاصات النحاسية اثنين من اهم الاعمدة الاساسية لتوليفة المدرب مازدا
وهما علاء الدين يوسف ونزار حامد ويبدو ان التصفية تمت باتقان لان موضع
الاصابة يوضح بجلاء عدم رغبة زامبيا في استمرار اثنين من اهم الاعمدة
التي يعول عليها المنتخب لتاتي قاصمة الظهر بطرد مساوي وركلة جزاء سليمة
صدها اكرم الا انها لم تجد المتابعة ليكملها نجم المنتخب الزامبي الى
داخل الشباك هدفا ثاني قضي على الاخضر واليابس!!
• مازدا يتحمل وزر الخسارة التي تعرضنا لها من زامبيا لانه لم يحترم خصمه
بعد ان لعب بوتوليفة في وسط الملعب تعتمد على عناصر هجومية بحتة وكان
عليه ان يدفع بثلاثة لاعبين ارتكاز مع الاعتماد على صانع لعب واحد وهو
هيثم مصطفي حتى لا يخسر المباراة لان التعادل خير له من الخسارة بثلاثية.
• ما حققه منتخبنا الوطني وصوله الى دوري الثمانية يعد انجاز ولكنا
طمعمنا في الوصول الى مركز افضل هو دوري الاربعة لان الذي حدث لن يتكرر
قريبا خاصة ان الخصم الذي واجهناه لم يكن بالخصم الخحطير بل ان الغرور
والاستهتار قادنا الى هذه المحصلة الماساوية التي ما كان يجب ان نصلها
لولا التخبط الذي اقدم عليه مازدا بالاعتماد على لاعبي اطراف من الذين
لايجيدون الادوار الدفاعية.
متفرقات
• يجب الاستفادة من المشاركة الايجابية الاخيرة والتي كانت بمثابة كتبة
سطر جديد في دفتر الايجابيات للكرة السودانية!!
• نعم انها مشاركة ايجابية رغما اننا واجهنا فرقا قوية سبق له الوصول الى
هذه الادوار اكثر من مرة وتمثيل بلادها في المحافل الافريقية بصورة دائمة
• زامبيا التي واجهناها بالامس لم تغب عن النهائيات لاكثر من عشرين عاما
اما بالوصول الى دور المجموعات او دور الثمانية وسبق له الوصول الى
النهائي لاكثر من مرة !!
• حضورنا لمرتين خلال ست سنوات فيه دافع كبير للجيل الجديد كي يقدم نفسه
بشكل افضل في البطولة الافريقية المقبلة ويجعل السودان يحجز مقعده في
النهائيات المقبلة مهما كلف الامر!!
• تواجدنا في الامم الامقبل ضروري جدا ومهم ولابد ان نعمل على ذلك مهما
كانت قوة الخصوم!!
• اكرم الهادي سليم قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي وانقذ مرمانا من اهداف
محققة واستحق اشادة معلق المباراة!!
• اكرم افضل حارس في السودان يعد اضافة حقيقية للمريخ وهو مقبل على
المنافسات الافريقية ومستواه الذي ظهر به بالامس طمئن به المريخاب على
مرمي الاحمر في الموسم الجديد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على صفيح ساخن (امس)
نادر التوم
(باتا) مؤكدا



فى العام الماضى دخل الهلال فى (كستبانه) رهيبة بعد ان خسر فى (المعبرة) من إنيمبا بهدفين.. كان لا امل أمامه إلا ان يهزم انيمبا القطن ولا ينهزم هو من الرجاء وإلا لانعدم (الرجاء)...
قام الهلال بحركة(ظريفة) حيث أصر على لاعبى انيمبا الا يغادروا الى وطنهم(هم لاحقين شنو يعنى فى نيجيريا)؟؟ وتكفل بمعسكر لتحضيرهم للقطن...
وفى المقابل قام بعمل توأمة مع نادى الرجاء البيضاوى اقنعهم باننا (كلنا عرب) وانتم قد خرجتم من الابطال والبطولة فاتيحوا لنا فرصة التقدم...
ومضت الامور كما تشتهى سفن(الترجى) فقد نفش انيمبا القطن مرتين وبدا بلياقة عالية ووضح (اثر النعمة) التى اولاها له الهلال_التى يفقدها لاعبوه_...
وفى المقابل اضاع رماة الرجاء عشرات الفرص امام المرمى المكشوف بصورة مثل صورة الامل والتى جعلت المشجع الغاضب يقتحم الشباك ويعلم لاعبيه كيف تدخل الكرة المرمى...
المهم تاهل الهلال بعد ان إستياس اهله وخلصوا نجيا.. وبعد ان قنعوا من التاهل وفكروا فى فتح ملف الممتاز الذى احكم الزعيم قبضته لذلك(هستروا) حينما تاهلوا(مصادفة)...
وكعادة الهلالاب ملاوا الدنيا صخبا وضجيجا وطفقوا يتحدثون عن اللقب واليابان من جديد وكأنما إنتزعوا تاهلهم بايديهم وليس بهدايا ومنح وتوأمات... وصدقوا القصة حتى فاقوا على رصاصة المسيكنى...
ومرة اخرى تم ردم المقبرة وحقق الترجى الفوز بهدف كان يمكن ان يتضاعف لولا حسن الحظ(حق الهلال طبعا).. ولكن الإعلام الهلالى الذى لا يعرف مستحيلا فى قاموسه و(دفاتره) واصل التخدير...
واوهم الجماهير الصابرة المكلومة المحتسبة ان التاهل وارد وما هو إلا(مسالة وكت بس).. وحتى (البنيه البريرية) قللوا من تاثيرها بعد ان تصدى لها احد المتبرعين لحمل الجريمة...
وسافر الهلال ومرة اخرى اسكن المساكنى الكرة شباك الهلال(حاكم شبكتهم دى زى الفيس البضوقها بدمنها) وسكنت الكرة ليفك بنج (مسكنات) الاعلام ولتدرك الجماهير انها كانت واهمة وحالمة(اكتر من اللازم)..
وتدرك_بعد فوات الاوان) ان تاهلها (فعلا) اتى بالمصادفة وعن طريق ضربة الحظ وخدمة الانيمبيين وعرق الرجائيين المبذول (للتعادل)...
وعلى ذات الصعيد واصل الترجى مسيرته وقابل الوداد فى النهائى فتعادل معه سلبيا بالمغرب وفاز عليه بهدف فى تونس ونال تاج البطولة عن جدارة واستحقاق...
وإذا نظرنا للوداد نجد انه( ورغم إجتهاده) تاهل لهذه المرحلة عن طريق الحظ، إذ انه خرج من المنافسة لكنه اعيد اليها بعد إستبعاد خامس زيمبى.. وفى النهاية طار وصار وصيفا كالهلال..
اما الترجى فهو لم يخسر إلا مباراة واحدة فى الادوار الاولى وكاد ان يحقق البطولة بإنجاز تاريخى دون هزيمة... 
وحكينا القصص دى لييييييه؟؟ عشان تعرفوا قيمة التخطيط والاستعداد المبكر والعمل المستمر اما ما يحدث فى المنتخب فهو يشبه ما حدث للمنتخب(الهلال) لان تاهله جاء بالمصادفة...
خدمات من رفاق دروغبا كتلك التى قدمها ناس انيميبا مقابل تواضع من اخوة فلافيو وتضعضع من بوركينا فاتو.. ولو ان الافيال لم يحرزوا هدفين لدخلنا فى (كستبانه) اخرى وفى حيص بيص من جديد...
إذ ان امر التاهل وقتها كان سوف يحسم بالقرعة وربما فقدنا التاهل... لا اقول كلامى هذا تقليلا من قدر الصقور ولكنه الواقع.. ما كنا نحلم بالتاهل والآن الاعلام يحدثنا عن البطولة والنهائى...
ووصول الصقور لهذه المرحلة فى حد ذاته إنجاز وتطور رغم انه لم يخطط له(من بدرى) _ومع ذلك_ نتمنى ان يخذل الصقور توقعاتنا مرة اخرى كما خذلوا توقعات الملايين فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها...
بل سنفرح(إن) حقق المنتخب البطولة وننتشى ونحتفل لانه منتخب بلدنا لكن الرذاذ المتساقط الآن لا ينبئ بان الخريف سيكون جيدا!!
إشكالية كبيرة
الانباء المتواتره و(الموتره) التى تحكى عن الخلافات والاختلافات التى حدثت بين لاعبى المنتخب مخيبة وتدعوا للقلق والشفقة...
وبالتاكيد سيكون لها مردودها فى لقاء اليوم.. مؤسف جدا ان تحدث مشادات بين العبى(القمة) والسبب واضح هو تكثيف العددية منهما..
ما حدث اكد ان الاخ عبد المجيد عبد الرازق(ما جايب خبر) وهو يؤكد لتلفزيوننا_الغائب_ ان الروح بين اللاعبين (عال العال) وان اللاعبين اخذوا مناعة من ما يكتب فى الصحف...
عبد المجيد ويوسف السمانى يعتقدان ان الكلام و(المبادرات) والتوأمات يمكن ان تصنع بطولات وهذه رومانسية حالمة وخيال بعيد عن العملية والعلمية...
فداسى نموذجا
موازنات مازدا فى تشكيل كتيبة المنتخب من العملاقين_كما يقولون_ ظلت مضحكة فمن يغادرهما يغادر الكتيبة ومن يدخلهما يدخل...
ولاعبو الاندية الاخرى محكوم عليهم بالفرجة على لاعبى العملاقين وهم يشكلون(فولترون) المنتخب.. بينما فيهم من هو افضل..
وقد اثبت لاعب إتحاد مدنى( المحكوم عليه بالهبوط) معاوية فداسى ان هؤلاء اللاعبين مظلومين وهم متى ما وجدوا الفرصة والعون والدعم سيبدعون حتى لو كانوا خارج منظومة العملاقين والممتاز!
وفى وجود فرص متساوية يمكن ان تبعد مثل المشاحنات التى حدثت ويمكن ان نخلق منتخب (بلد حقيقى) وليس منتخب (هلامريخ)...
ومازدا بدا فى هذا الإتجاه لكنه تاثر بالاعلام الذى ينادى بضم بعض الاسماء ماركة(هرمنا)، لكنه للاسف عاد للمحطة القديمة صحيح ان ما حققه هؤلاء بسبب خبرتهم لم يكن ليحققه اولئك.. لكن هذه نظرة ضيقة وتحت ارنبة الانف!!
عموما نتمنى للمنتخب التوفيق فى لقاء اليوم( رغم انى ما متفائل بالذات لما الساسة إتدخلوا مؤخرا شديد)، وبعد ذلك نامل فى تصحيح كثير من الاوضاع المقلوبة و... القضايا العالقة.
وصية مفيدة(مورينيو) 
حينما كثر التنظير على مورينيهو من الاعلاميين حول التشكيل والتبديل نصحهم ان يذهبوا للسينما وياتوا بعد نهاية العرض ليسالوا عن النتيجة..
وتلك نظرية جميلة رغم ان (مضروب البرشا) اطلقها سخرية وإستخفافا بالذات لاناس_مثلى_ يهيجون وبكسرون ويشخطون ويهيجون...
وليس مهما لو كنت كذلك ان تذهب للسينما ويمكن ان تقرا كتابا او تشاهد زى افلام وانت مستلق فى سريرك.. مورينيهو دا من زمن السينما؟؟ دا الخلا البرشا إتخصصت فيك!
نار على نار
مسكين الاعلام الاحمر بعد ان فقد الامل فى إشراك لاعبيه صاروا يكتبون عن مشاركة لاعبينا فى النتخبات الضدنا!
مع العلم ان مشاركة ساكواها ضعيفة شديد زى دفاع الهلال.. هى (المنتخب)
نقول راينا بصراحة ولا يهمنا ما يعتقده ويتوهمه الآخرون.
ما حدث فى بورسعيد مؤسف وماساة راح ضحيتها الكثيرون..
نحن ضد العنف فى ملاعبنا وفى كل الملاعب..
وليس مع ان يفقد الناس ارواحهم(الغالية) فى الميادين..
ولا ان يموت الصغار وهم يرفعون الاعلام.. ولا ان ينتحرون لان لاعبا مات..
تلك اشياء تحزننا وتزعجنا.. لان كرة القدم للترفيه والتواصل والتنافس..
ساخن بارد
كل من يشجع فريقا عليه ان يضع إحتمال خسارته بصورة كبيرة..
وعليه_بعد ذاك_ ان يتقبل هذا الامر لانه لو لم يكن همالك فائز لما كان هنالك خاسر..
اما إذا طلعت (تعادل) فان الخرطوم والعواصم العربية كلها ستنام هادئة..
كلمة(يخطط) وردت فى مانشيت صحيفة الزعيم اكثر من عشرة مرات فى فترة وجيزة... دى جريده ولا (مصلحة الأراضى)؟؟
لماذا تكذبون ولا تعلنون مرتب مازدا الحقيقى.. لو خجلانين ما تزيدوهو.. جابت ليها كضب كمان يا جكومى؟؟
تخريمة الاسعار وصلت وين اصلو لى مسافة قاعد اكتب فى العمود دا..؟
تشه فنيه: بعض الكتابات فى الصحف الرياضية زى اغانى اليومين دى بتشغل الساحه فترة كدا وبتتلاشى...
وهلالى البعيدو خلانا هرمنا شديدو اشوفو شايل الكاس بى إيدو يا الله حضرنى( قصيدة نكملها قريبا ان شاء الله!)
معلومة: لكل من يسال عن كتابتى الصحفية اقول (السوبر) محطة إجتازها(قطار أحزانى) وهو اللآن على مشارف محطة جديدة!!
آخر قطرة: وما نيل المطالب بالتوأمات!!
وهذه بصمتى!

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​نادر التوم مبالغة .
*

----------

